# Mizuno JPX921 hot metal pro



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

after having blades the last 5 years or so felt like it was time for something more forgiving.

after trying Srixons and even a go of some pings, i liked the lokk of the new Mizuno JPX 921.

spent a good hour and half going through all 4 head opetions with diferent shafts, the one that came our streets ahead were the hot metal Pro.
	



as you can see from the photo;s above a real change.
They do look very chunky esp 4 and 5 irons, but the ball speed in the fitting was 10 to 15 more than the MP4, not to be sneezed at. coupled with a much softer lighter shaft in the ProgectX LZ115g, comp to the ctaper 120 in the blades. lofts are stronger with the PW at 45 i think and the 4 iron 19, which was stronger then the 3 iron in the blades.
Give a lead time of 25 days, but they turned up around a month later.  i couldn't wait to try them

had my first game with them last week at Dornoch, with no real idea how far the new clubs would go. i don;t think i've ever been through the back of so many greens at Dornoch usually its short. was taking 2 clubs less and was still at times long, except with the PW whic was about 10 yards longer

What can i say, other than Wow, they go high and straight and at least 2 clubs longer than the MP4, this coupled with a the temp up here has been on the cold side so would imagine the ball would travel less distance, so could be further once we get back to warmer temps next summer.
They do have quite a thick top line, but actually, its doesn't bother me as much as i thought it would. feel of the club isn't too bad though you don't get the same feeling as when you flush it out the middle of a forged club. of course these  ar caste clubs, but the sound off them isn't really any diff to the forged irons, I  was expecting to have a big gap between the PW and my 52, but the PW was easier to take some off which i struggled with doing with the blade. 4 iron has come out low a couple of times, but really pinged off the face and went long, way longer than i espected with a low flight. 

another plus was they 9 and pw are quite nice to chip and pitch with, which wasn't the case with the JPX 825 pro i had before the Mp4, they would just ping off the face and difficult to control any distance with chips.

I have to say so far i'm over the moon with them and the money was well spent


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 10, 2020)

Certainly gone from one extreme to another.

On your way to some Ping G something or other for your next set


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Certainly gone from one extreme to another.

On your way to some Ping G something or other for your next set 

Click to expand...

go wash your mouth out


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2020)

Was there much difference between the HMP and the Forged.?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			go wash your mouth out

Click to expand...


Them shovels will come in handy when you hit it on the beach


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

saving_par said:




Them shovels will come in handy when you hit it on the beach 

Click to expand...

already been there and don that


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Was there much difference between the HMP and the Forged.?
		
Click to expand...

yes ball speed was way up on hot metal, was initially interested in the forged, but the gains with these clinched it


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Interested to see if you get any (many) flyers.
		
Click to expand...

in the 14 years i've played i doubt ive had more than 2.... you don't get them off the fairways do you?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You haven't played hot, cup-face irons before 😜
		
Click to expand...

i had JPX 825 pro briefly, those were the on;y clubs ive have issue with, two shots from the middle of the fairway that went some 20/30 yards further than intended and of course some chips that would rocket off the face through the green.. mabe a shock coming as ive used bladed forged clubs most of the time i've played


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2020)

i suppose its something i will not be worried about at the moment with by distance dropping quite a bit over the last few years, lost 10 yards with my irons in the last 2 years alone, long is always better than short at my home track... so far i'm over the moon with them, i feel like a proper golfer hitting an 8 iron 160... even if it really is a 7 anyway


----------



## azazel (Nov 11, 2020)

If I may ask, when did you order them? I ordered a set of MP20 HMB mid October and was told it might be three weeks - which I always thought optimistic and 30 days seemed more likely - but I've seen chat elsewhere about massive delays with Mizuno lately. I haven't been told of any hold ups mind you so we'll see, tomorrow is four weeks from the date of order.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

i had the fitting 28th Sept, but the pro didn't plave the order till 4th Oct, got them last tues the 3rd so just under a month. he chased Mizuno the week before which would have been 25 days and told there was a shortage of shafts!!


----------



## Zig (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like money well spent - hope you have loads of fun with them!

One quick question... have you noticed any difference in how they react when they hit the green? The only thing putting me off getting similar set is I've been told they hit the deck with lots of release and then run through greens. Like Dornoch, I play on a links and it'd be a bit of a nightmare combo of hard greens/topspin overdose!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

Zig said:



			Sounds like money well spent - hope you have loads of fun with them!

One quick question... have you noticed any difference in how they react when they hit the green? The only thing putting me off getting similar set is I've been told they hit the deck with lots of release and then run through greens. Like Dornoch, I play on a links and it'd be a bit of a nightmare combo of hard greens/topspin overdose! 

Click to expand...

hard to say, i've been using a softer ball this year, the qstar, that def runs out more, but on rock hard greens even the blades i have wouldn't stop, 9 a PW have both stopped withing a couple of feet and a 7 iron it hit yesterday on the 6th maybe ran 10 feet past from its PM


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 12, 2020)

Zig said:



			Sounds like money well spent - hope you have loads of fun with them!

One quick question... have you noticed any difference in how they react when they hit the green? The only thing putting me off getting similar set is I've been told they hit the deck with lots of release and then run through greens. Like Dornoch, I play on a links and it'd be a bit of a nightmare combo of hard greens/topspin overdose! 

Click to expand...

Club fitter should be ensuring the clubs have the optimum spin numbers and decent angles to give you the best chance of controlling the ball on landing although its not going to stop quickly downwind on a links especially when its firm.

Only issue with the long distances some of these irons are carrying is matching in pitching wedge on the set to gap and other wedges, which is why a blended set could be a good option.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Club fitter should be ensuring the clubs have the optimum spin numbers and decent angles to give you the best chance of controlling the ball on landing although its not going to stop quickly downwind on a links especially when its firm.

Only issue with the long distances some of these irons are carrying is matching in pitching wedge on the set to gap and other wedges, which is why a blended set could be a good option.
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree about stoppping the ball, had plenty of times when you still had to play short with wedges.

the good thing with my new clubs is the PW is only a couple of deg stronger than my old one so only slightly longer. sticking with my 52 and 58 at the moment might think about either bending the 52 to 50 or getting a 50 next season


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 22, 2020)

Size difference is quite significant!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Size difference is quite significant!
		
Click to expand...

it is, but the clubs i was using were blades to a big jump. Actually i'm not finding tham that bad to look at, the benifits far outweighthe fuggleyness


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking at these too. Done nothing but go backwards since I bought the Apex irons I'm using, think it's time to look at going back to game improvement irons, and these are what I've been thinking about. Just waiting on places to open up again so I can book a fitting.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 23, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Looking at these too. Done nothing but go backwards since I bought the Apex irons I'm using, think it's time to look at going back to game improvement irons, and these are what I've been thinking about. Just waiting on places to open up again so I can book a fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Are they the CF 16/19 Apex or more muscle back ?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Looking at these too. Done nothing but go backwards since I bought the Apex irons I'm using, think it's time to look at going back to game improvement irons, and these are what I've been thinking about. Just waiting on places to open up again so I can book a fitting.
		
Click to expand...

you won't be dissapointed, played with a mate who's off plus 3 this morning who has PXG's and he had a shot with them a few times and was well impressed


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Are they the CF 16/19 Apex or more muscle back ?
		
Click to expand...

CF 16 Apex. Great clubs, love 'em to bits, just can't seem to reach the dizzy scoring heights of the G15's I had prior. Had these for approaching 4 years, was 13 handicap when I got them, dropped back to 15.5 which has turned into 18 on WHS . Think it's time to go back to GI irons on the basis that they will try and keep my left hook a bit straighter .


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			it is, but the clubs i was using were blades to a big jump. Actually i'm not finding tham that bad to look at, the benifits far outweighthe fuggleyness
		
Click to expand...

Interested to know now you're a few rounds in, are you hitting more greens with them ? and do you think you're scoring better ?

Im a similar handicap and am tempted by something with a bit more help.  JPX's, i210's , Srixons ZX5 and i quite like the look of the Mavrik pro too.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2020)

not hitting more greens, was pretty steady with my irons anyway, just hitting less club into them. it makes a big difference from having to hit your sunday best 5 iron when now a 7 irons will do the job


----------



## DCB (Nov 24, 2020)

I picked up a used set of HM 900s a couple of years back and they quite a difference with my length of shot. Quite happy to keep a forged PW & 9 iron in the bag at times for the gentle finessed shots around the green, but the HMs have given me back distance I lost on the longer clubs. Interesting to hear how you're getting on with them Patrick. Different from the MP offering, but, if it makes the game easier, why not.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2020)

got up late this morning so missed golf at Nairn.went to the driving range instead to have a look at the distances on my new irons with the sims.

one thing i did find was if i used the tee it went 20 yards further carry.... with every club. it was a real tee as well not the rubber thing. i have a lump of blue tac i uses to stick a wooden tee in  if i hit off tees on range mats??


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			got up late this morning so missed golf at Nairn.went to the driving range instead to have a look at the distances on my new irons with the sims.

one thing i did find was if i used the tee it went 20 yards further carry.... with every club. it was a real tee as well not the rubber thing. i have a lump of blue tac i uses to stick a wooden tee in  if i hit off tees on range mats??
		
Click to expand...

Hi Patrick,

do you mean Taylormade Sims, or simulator? With regards to the 20 yards, do you mean 20 yards more than playing off the deck? I'm not looking for any more distance specifically, can hit the Apex far enough, I'm after keeping the hook out of play. To be fair, my hook is not as bad as it was a year or more back, but it does mysteriously appear from time to time, so any help in minimizing it will be good.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Hi Patrick,

do you mean Taylormade Sims, or simulator? With regards to the 20 yards, do you mean 20 yards more than playing off the deck? I'm not looking for any more distance specifically, can hit the Apex far enough, I'm after keeping the hook out of play. To be fair, my hook is not as bad as it was a year or more back, but it does mysteriously appear from time to time, so any help in minimizing it will be good.
		
Click to expand...

a simulator, comp to off the deck the difference was staggering  not sure how accurate these things  are TBH.

i'm not sure how iron would cure a hook, i still managed a few


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a simulator, comp to off the deck the difference was staggering  not sure how accurate these things  are TBH.

i'm not sure how iron would cure a hook, i still managed a few
		
Click to expand...


Not trying to cure a hook with the clubs, but feel that my swing is a bit unpredictable, so any forgiveness is welcome. Don't think the Apex are that forgiving. I always said that my hook appeared after I got them, was not aware of it with the G15's I had beforehand. Everyone else blames the workman, not the tools, but I still believe that some tools are easier to use than others . If they don't show any improvement in the fitting, then I'll leave well alone.... unless I'm lured by the shiney glint of new irons


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

all i can say is they go high and Straight and are way more forgiving than my blades


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 4, 2020)

I moved from blades to ap3 last year.   Crazy long irons.  Dont really see too many issues apart from my 52 wedge.  50 would be better. 

Along with the long distance the most notable thing is the forgiveness. Slightly mistruck irons still get there rather than coming up a fair bit short.


----------

